# CPT CODE 5857X for surgical laparoscopy



## PaolaR (Feb 1, 2017)

Anyone knows which code can be used to bill a laparoscopy, surgical, total hysterectomy; with or without salpingo-oophorectomy, unilateral or bilateral, with resection of malignancy (tumor debulking), with omentectomy. 

There is supposed to be a code 5857X & remember the whole procedure is laparoscopic.


----------



## csperoni (May 12, 2017)

*Unlisted*

Unfortunately, there is no code for laparoscopic debulking.  Currently the only codes that include debulking are open.  So we are left with unlisted 58578 - unlisted laparoscopic procedure, uterus.  I submit it with the operative notes and appeal letter asking it to be valued as 125% of 58953 BSO with omentectomy, TAH and debulking as it requires more skill (at least that's my claim). 
The existing CPT codes of 5857x are for total laparoscopic hysterectomy (dependent on weight of uterus & whether or not BSO done) but do NOT include debulking.


----------

